# Small hive beetle observations



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is my first year dealing with small hive beetles(shb). I've just not ever had them before. My apiary is set up on long hive stands. I have 4 stands that hold 10 hives each. The first 2 are in full sun. The third is in evening shade and the 4th is in mostly shade.

All of my hives were started from purchased nucs this year and came pre-supplied with shb....lucky me. 

The first 2 rows that are in full sunlight all day do not have any hive beetles at all. The 3rd row has nearly none. The 4th row that is in mostly shade has some hive beetles.

Another observation that I have made is that the 4th row that is always shaded is my most productive row! They have built up the fastest. So with the large populations they are pretty effective at dealing with shb.

This would tend to suggest that shade is beneficial for bees, but shb show a strong preference for shade as well. I am not treating for beetles since they are not at a high enough level to be a problem. If one of my hives on the 4th row became weak I'm sure that the shb would destroy it in short order. I am hoping to do an experiment and move one of the hives with active shb to another location in full sun and see what happens.

The 4th row is on the other side of the hill where it doesn't show up in this picture.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

For max control of the beetle full sun is the best. A strong hive and no extra supers for them to guard. I add supers as the top one is 70+ % full. As long as U don't have thousands to go through this works well...LOL


----------



## charlie-s (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just acquired two hives this year. Both had some shb that came with the NUC. I called the bee keeper who is a devout organic beekeeper and he suggested that I cut small 4 inch square of political sign material and then use crisco to seal one end, fill the tubes with boric acid and then seal the other end with crisco. Claims this will get rid of the shb.'s.

I squish them when I can catch them. That method works well also.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is the video for that Charlie.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_KDPp8H6PU[/ame]


----------

